# Should I Remove The Lead Sinkers?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

If I remove the sinkers how do I get the plants to stay planted and not floating?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Definitely remove the sinkers.

Jam the plants down into the substrate and bury the roots.
If you're talkin' about Java Ferns or whatnot that doesn't have a substantial enough root system, you can tie them to decor with monofilament.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The roots will hold them down once they get established. I would remove the lead sinkers. To hold the plants down id burry the roots and mayby put a rock onver them to hold them down for mayby a couple weeks so they have time to root and then they should be able to hold themselves down. My substrate is a mix of gravel and sand so I usually just burry the roots then pile some pebbles around the base of the plant to add some weight.


----------

